# unbeliveable (but real) trailcam shot



## Killdee (Apr 24, 2006)

This is a buck caught on cam at the moment of being shot with a 7mm.Shot by Paul mannings son Mason and posted here with his permission.It was entered in a trailcam contest at jesses.Pic taken with a 3.2mp sony homebrew.you can see the blood in the air to the left of the pic and around the brisket.
KD


----------



## Killdee (Apr 24, 2006)

Dont know if you can see these,but here is a collection of cam shots and the harvest pic.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 24, 2006)

cool......


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 24, 2006)

very cool pic


----------



## Dub (Apr 24, 2006)

Wow....incredable timing.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Apr 24, 2006)

wow.....that is something else.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 24, 2006)

Incredible picture!!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice pics.

Where was it killed???

This year??


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Apr 24, 2006)

Amazing pic. 

As they say - timing is everything.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Apr 24, 2006)

That has got to be the most interesting trail cam shots iv'e ever seen. Think about the timing involved....WOW Incredible. Thanks for sharing.  You could hunt another lifetime without that happening again.


----------



## bigswamp (Apr 24, 2006)

What are the odds on that?? It should certainly be the winner of the contest.


----------



## Todd E (Apr 25, 2006)

In case you missed it..............

When it originally came out on JHO, I asked about the setup. Notice right in between the date/time is a scent canister. Talking about a setup coming together!!!

And who says scents don't work!!

Course, they aint ever worked for me


----------



## leo (Apr 25, 2006)

*Awesome sequence Killdee*

Thanks for sharing 

Paul, in case you or your son drop in and view this ..... GREAT CAPTURE ....


----------



## Hawken2222 (Apr 25, 2006)

That is probably the most unique trail cam pic, I've ever seen.  Also great series of photo's.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Apr 25, 2006)

Very cool pic.


----------



## papagil (Apr 25, 2006)

Cool


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 25, 2006)

That is really something!


----------



## Killdee (Apr 25, 2006)

They are from Crossett Arkansas, southeast part of the state.


----------



## leadoff (Apr 25, 2006)

That is pretty dang cool!!!  

Only thing that could possibly top that would be a shot of a Bigfoot and a black panther wrestling!


----------



## Jasper (Apr 25, 2006)

Unreal. The only way that could be cooler is if he had shot it with an arrow and captured it sticking out either side on it's way through...............


----------



## LJay (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice Pics. That's incredible.


----------



## DCarter001 (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice shot.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Apr 27, 2006)

I know were its at ya'll need a map, Just kidding kill D . Wow the timing.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey ! you can't  hunt at night time


----------

